# Dating Dilema



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

Alright, i start college in 20 days. i figured there will be a large selecton of girls there and i am eger, with my new knowledge of women (as some of you have noticed), to start dating agian. but a recent pepto bismol comercial brought somehting to my concern, i dont have a car. or a drivers license for that matter. i cant be banging a girl and have my mom pick us up. and do i REALLY want to be taking the bus all the damn time. i mean i KNOW i'll be taking the bus to and from school but is that kosher on a date? i mean im going to be looking for 18 year old girls. how the hell am i going to pull this off? i really shot myself in the balls with this one. any advice?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Could you not just walk, or would you be travelling fairly long distances?


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> Could you not just walk, or would you be travelling fairly long distances?


i would need to take the bus an hour just to get to the college.


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Im 24, my boyfriend doesnt have a car.. it was never a problem on the attraction thing, its only inconvenient... Some girls dont mind those things.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

If it's really important apply for a driver's license sometime and have someone teach you to drive. That way, you can borrow your mom's car or whoever's on dates and stuff. Things like that don't really matter in the long run, though.


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

Ben said:


> If it's really important apply for a driver's license sometime and have someone teach you to drive. That way, you can borrow your mom's car or whoever's on dates and stuff. Things like that don't really matter in the long run, though.


 
the fucking drive test centers have been on strike since august.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Mercer said:


> Alright, i start college in 20 days. i figured there will be a large selecton of girls there and i am eger, with my new knowledge of women (as some of you have noticed), to start dating agian. but a recent pepto bismol comercial brought somehting to my concern, i dont have a car. or a drivers license for that matter. i cant be banging a girl and have my mom pick us up. and do i REALLY want to be taking the bus all the damn time. i mean i KNOW i'll be taking the bus to and from school but is that kosher on a date? i mean im going to be looking for 18 year old girls. how the hell am i going to pull this off? i really shot myself in the balls with this one. any advice?


Get a drivers license as soon as possible!


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Mercer said:


> the fucking drive test centers have been on strike since august.


Well, that complicates things. Unless you find another drive test center, you're just going to have to use other modes of transportation.

If you're starting college, though, you might be focusing more on your studies instead of mating. :mellow:


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

Ben said:


> Well, that complicates things. Unless you find another drive test center, you're just going to have to use other modes of transportation.
> 
> If you're starting college, though, you might be focusing more on your studies instead of mating. :mellow:


its all the test centers in ontario.


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

Ben said:


> Well, that complicates things. Unless you find another drive test center, you're just going to have to use other modes of transportation.
> 
> If you're starting college, though, you might be focusing more on your studies instead of mating. :mellow:


 
did you know that chcks actually dig you more if you're time is devoted to your own thing and your committed to your own life? it shows her that she's not the most important person in your life.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Mercer said:


> did you know that chcks actually dig you more if you're time is devoted to your own thing and your committed to your own life? it shows her that she's not the most important person in your life.


:mellow:
Okay? I'm not seeing the relevance, other than we're talking about girls.

And, honestly, I wouldn't mind being one of the most important people in someone's life. I think that would be really sweet...


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Mercer said:


> the fucking drive test centers have been on strike since august.


If this shit keeps up, I'm going over to the next province to get my license.



Mercer said:


> did you know that chcks actually dig you more if you're time is devoted to your own thing and your committed to your own life? it shows her that she's not the most important person in your life.


Then devote your time to another thing.


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

Ben said:


> :mellow:
> Okay? I'm not seeing the relevance, other than we're talking about girls.
> 
> And, honestly, I wouldn't mind being one of the most important people in someone's life. I think that would be really sweet...


oh im sorry i didnt know you were a chick


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

Harley said:


> If this shit keeps up, I'm going over to the next province to get my license.
> 
> 
> 
> Then devote your time to another thing.


i cant go to another province. ontario driving licenses are valid only in ontario. i would have to get my G1 again, then sart all over again. i'm trying to get my G2 now. if i'm lucky i should be able to get my G just before i graduatem then i can join the POPO


----------



## The Proof (Aug 5, 2009)

I think you are over complicating things


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

Thracius said:


> I think you are over complicating things


 
can you explain?


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)

Mercer said:


> oh im sorry i didnt know you were a chick


Nah, that's fine. I go both ways. :bored:

But it seems you're out of luck. You'll just have to use the bus until the strike stops.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I don't have a licenses either, and I am 18.


----------



## Mercer (Nov 6, 2009)

SeekJess said:


> I don't have a licenses either, and I am 18.


 
well its not essential for your career, is it?


----------

